# Quill chewing, geting more serious



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I know I've not been here for a while, but my life got a bit complicated and I didn't had much time to go to all my forums. I posted this over CnH, but I'd like the more advice I can get.

In the past, I noticed Litchi cheewed her quills. I tought it was resolved and the munched down quills were just old one. Last night, after a bath, I noticed there was more chewed quills and some of them where pinkish, like if there was blood on them. I'm scared she might hurt herself doing that. No new sent in her cage and I bathe her with unsented Aveno wash everytime. It could also explain why sh sometime go on hunger stikes, she stop eating or eat less for a day or 2, maybe it's because she wounded hersef in the mouth? But I've never noticed blood coming out of her mouth or elsewere in her cage. Should I bring her to the vet? I don't know what to do.

Someone suggested me sevral things, like nutritional problem, boredom, axiety and dry skin.

She does have dry skin. Actually, when I first tried Vitamin E, she started to chew her quill so I stop. I don't know what else to do to keep her back less dry.

Here's a pic, I know it's blurry but the camera couldn't focus well


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If that was one of my babies it would be going to the vet!


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the quill chewing. Since blood is found, a vet visit may help for any potential mouth infections.

Since your hedgie ate the quills after Vit E, perhaps trying flax seed oil instead may help for the dry skin. You can buy capsules and put it in the food and/or directly on her back. I do both once a week with one capsule (based on reading these threads). Good luck.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I have to admit that I've never seen hedgehogs chew their own quills. I've seen one chew another hedgehog's quills but not their own. 

My first thought would be to have a vet check for any skin issues such as fungus. 

You know I have chinchillas and furchewing can be a real issue in them. I don't know if it's the same, but chins can chew because of boredom and stress. I know the last year or so has been very stressful for you and perhaps Lichi is suffering from the same issue. 

If the vet check turns up nothing, I'd get a bottle of Bach's Rescue Remedy and put one drop behind each ear twice a day and see if it helps.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The first ocurence of the chewing was more than a year ago. But it was minor and limited to one of her side. I don't rule out stress/boredom too, specially with what happend recently in my life. I'll call Tuesday for a vet visit and get her mouth checked and to see if she has fungus. How to they test for fungus? Also do they sell Rescue Remedy in Canada (like in Wallmart, Shoppers...).


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

They test for fungus by doing a skin scraping and/or using a Wood's Lamp, which is like a black light. 

Yes, Rescue Remedy is sold in Canada. It's a naturapathic treatment so you'd most likely find it in a health food store or organic food store.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks Hedgemom. I see they have a pet version, it's better to chose this one over the "human" version I guess. 

edit: I saw one of my health store having it, but it wasn't the pet version, but the human one. Should I buy it anyway?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm back from the vet. She took a quill and hair sample for fungus and gave me Revolution so I can treat her for mites. She doesn't believe it's either that the problem, but likely behavioral. She said she never saw something like that. Her mouth was fine, she didn't hurt herself.


----------

